# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  2-НДФЛ для 1С:Налогоплательщик

## ustas77

Дело в следующем:

Установлена 1С:Налогоплательщик (релиз 7.70.235).
Справка 2-НДФЛ в ней от 2006 года, а нужна новая - от 17.11.2010.
Сакраментальный вопрос: где взять новую?

----------


## gfulk

Пока негде :( Сами курим

----------


## sfx09

http://www.nalogy.ru/download.html
у меня правда не заработала как нужно (старые версии были в порядке), но пробовать буду завтра - посмотрим.

----------


## gfulk

Спасибо, но, думаю, будет ждать 1С. Сроки пока терпят

----------


## ustas77

> http://www.nalogy.ru/download.html
> у меня правда не заработала как нужно (старые версии были в порядке), но пробовать буду завтра - посмотрим.


спасибо, но нужна справка именно для 1с

----------


## vnf

Существует 238 релиз, http://tax.ufanet.ru/txupdate/info.id там есть всё что надо

скачал отсюда http://tax.ufanet.ru/downloads/2010/4kv/150211/

----------


## ustas77

> Существует 238 релиз, http://tax.ufanet.ru/txupdate/info.id там есть всё что надо
> 
> скачал отсюда http://tax.ufanet.ru/downloads/2010/4kv/150211/


Спасибо! То, что надо!

----------


## vova23rus

+мильон ссылкам.
а почему ИТС выдает 231 постоянно!?
А где можно отслеживать обноление, дайте офф ссылочку :)

----------


## Frill

> +мильон ссылкам.
> а почему ИТС выдает 231 постоянно!?
> А где можно отслеживать обноление, дайте офф ссылочку :)


эти подойдут?
http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/release...jsp?GroupID=88
http://www.1cbit.ru/1csoft/releases/

----------


## ustas77

вдруг кому-то пригодится эта информация...
столкнулся с нижеописаной проблемой:



> Элемент: СведДох/СГДНалПер/ Значение: '' Ошибка: Отсутствует обязательный элемент:...
> 
> Зафиксировано несколько случаев, когда в конфигурации 1С:Налогоплательщик 7.70.238 сформированы справки по лицам, у которых нет налоговых вычетов. В XML-документ записался пустой элемент НалВычССИ, то есть так:
> Код:
> ...</ДохВыч><НалВычССИ/><СГДНалПер ...
> В CHECKXML+2НДФЛ версии от 10.02.11 (если она на текущий момент в сервисе тестирования отчетности «Бухсофт Онлайн») при проверке такой справки возникает ошибка:
> Цитата:Элемент: СведДох/СГДНалПер/
> Значение: '' 
> Ошибка: Отсутствует обязательный элемент: (или нарушена структура элемента) 
> ...


решение этой проблемы:



> Это ошибка в налогоплательщике.
> Нужно или вручную в xml файле удалить у сотрудников без стандартных вычетов <НалВычССИ />.
> Или исправить в Документ.ПередачаДанныхвИ  НС2010.Форма.Модуль строка 1398
> Код:
> Если ЕстьВычеты = 1 Тогда
> на
> Код:
> Если ЕстьСтандартныеВычеты = 1 Тогда


взято отсюда: http://www.buhsoft.ru/forums/printthread.php?t=20106

ЗЫ: у меня ошибок было всего 4, поэтому в конфигуратор не полез, удалил <НалВычССИ /> в xml файле - всё сразу стало хорошо...

----------


## ustas77

новую тему создавать не буду, так как вопрос всё тот же:

Установлена 1С:Налогоплательщик (релиз 7.70.239).
Где взять для неё новую 2-НДФЛ (которая от 17 ноября 2011 года)?

----------


## vova23rus

видимо будет-возможно новый релиз, но пока нету (

----------


## Lontayer

А кто-нибудь в курсе, когда планируется новый релиз? А то бухи уже трясти начинают

----------


## vova23rus

мне кажется не будет, ибо семерку снимают или сняли уже с выпуска в последующем с поддержки

----------


## Lontayer

> мне кажется не будет, ибо семерку снимают или сняли уже с выпуска в последующем с поддержки


Официальной инфы об окончании поддержки нет - соответственно, должны релизы выходить новые

----------


## vova23rus

> 1С:Налогоплательщик 7.7  31.05.2011 7.70.239


молчание почти в год как намек "а купите у нас восьмерку" 
сам жду :( 
благо начальство одобрило финансирование сетевой 8ки

----------


## Lontayer

> молчание почти в год как намек "а купите у нас восьмерку" 
> сам жду :( 
> благо начальство одобрило финансирование сетевой 8ки


Да мне тоже последний год отстреляться с семерочным налогоплательщиком и все :) Больше ничего для счастья не надо :)

----------


## Lontayer

Обновление вышло!

----------


## ustas77

> Обновление вышло!


если кому надо, то здесь  можно скачать 1С:Налогоплательщик 7.70.240

----------

Bedhoven (09.04.2012), Lontayer (16.03.2012)

----------

